# Custom Honey Labels



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

I had been searching around for a new design for our honey labels for retail sales and found a woman on here that did a fantastic job. I wanted to share her info with others who might be looking for someone to design (and print) custom honey labels. Her name is Anne Turnham. I worked with Anne over the last week to customize a new label for our honey here in New Mexico. I was very impressed with the final design and outcome. Service was exceptional, and shipping was immediate. I am a very satisfied buyer and so glad I ran into her website. She is doing all my labels now. Here is a link to Anne's website. 

http://customhoneylabels.blogspot.com/


----------

